# Best uni fro MBA



## ahmad.ali12100atgmail. (Feb 1, 2014)

hey guys i want to do my MBA from Australia but i don't know where to start plz hep me in choosing my uni............


----------



## ahmad.ali12100atgmail. (Feb 1, 2014)

seriously no one?i need help guys......


----------



## gaurav.patel2015atgmail.c (Feb 1, 2014)

RyanAlex said:


> Easy Way Is Just Google Your Question


But the best way is to to ask people who studied in different universities.......


----------

